# Bond release on the R34?



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

I know a couple of months ago motorex was not able to get R34's legalized for US streets cause of some bond they let expire. Just wondering if anyone has heard any rumors of when they will be able to import R34's again? Thanks alot guys for any input you may have on this issue.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

jamesongst said:


> I know a couple of months ago motorex was not able to get R34's legalized for US streets cause of some bond they let expire. Just wondering if anyone has heard any rumors of when they will be able to import R34's again? Thanks alot guys for any input you may have on this issue.


i always thought they couldnt bring over the R34 was because it was ODBII ?


----------



## Hua (Apr 30, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> i always thought they couldnt bring over the R34 was because it was ODBII ?



Yes, all 96+ Skylines are no longer allowed for legalization currently due to the OBDII issue.


----------



## ChrisRT (Jul 5, 2004)

Hua said:


> Yes, all 96+ Skylines are no longer allowed for legalization currently due to the OBDII issue.


So are they going to resolve it? I've been reading about a recently imported 98 I believe... Please go into detail here as I will soon be in the market for a GTR...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do you have 80k+ to spend on a r34 to import, if you really dont have the money, its not worth wasting your time thinking you will import one..


----------

